# 19" or 20" rims???



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

I was wonderin if anyone can help me out i have a 94 bluebird sss which as far as i kno is the very similar if not the same as the altima....does anyone kno wat the chances of fitting 19" or 20" rims on it are?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

They are the same in the US and AU even in the drivetrain the biggest difference is yours is RHD. 
There are a couple of people who have 19" rims and I don't know of anyone who has 20"s. I would not recommend it for a street-driven car because the side wall is so slight that it will damage the tire and/or rim with even a small bump. A 19" wheel would have a profile something like a 215/35R19 for the same overall diameter although you could run a 225/35R19 with a 0.3-0.6 increase in overall diameter

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/530838 <<<the best altima ive ever seen
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/377628
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/545049
20's ^^^^


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/243955
19's^^^^

im hopin to have 20's on mine by next spring


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> They are the same in the US and AU even in the drivetrain the biggest difference is yours is RHD.
> There are a couple of people who have 19" rims and I don't know of anyone who has 20"s. I would not recommend it for a street-driven car because the side wall is so slight that it will damage the tire and/or rim with even a small bump. A 19" wheel would have a profile something like a 215/35R19 for the same overall diameter although you could run a 225/35R19 with a 0.3-0.6 increase in overall diameter
> 
> Troy


when you say the side wall are you talking about the gap between the wheel and the quarter panel?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

no by side wall he means the series of tire, like 40 or 35, but if you want 20's most likely you will have to go with 35 maybe 30


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sidewall is the area of the tire (tyre) from the lip edge of the rim outward to the tire tread or where it contacts the road surface.

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

IMO 18s and up belong only to trucks, SUVs, big bodies, and other cars you see in rap videos. 17s seem to big on imports. Also the ride is going to be rougher.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

on most imports around here they street race so its 15" or 16" rotas, for show i believe the biggest you can fit any ANY car looks best as long as it dont have to be lifted. look at the pictures i posted. they look great and its 19's and 20's. 17's are anymore around here becoming extinct(not sure on spelling)...


----------



## Bluebird SSS (Aug 18, 2005)

oh okay thanks for the help i was talking to a few guys who own a shop near me an they reckon i could fit 20's on the bluebird without to much trouble...even with lower profile wouldn't the tyres be stronger so they don't get damaged??? An the guys at the shop were sayin for 35's the ride wouldn't be much different for my mate who's puttin them on his fto an he's got 16's on it at the moment


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

most likely your gonna want to take some turning radius out of your car. that way it dont rub.


----------

